# Vir A + Infinitivo (para espanhol)



## galiza

Bom dia

Espero nao estar em erro, mas acho que a perifrase VIR A + INFINITIVO em português indica a conclussao de um processo, por exemplo:

"Vim a saber" (cheguei a atingir um conhecimento depois de um processo de estudo)

Contexto: " Vim a saber da existencia do meu pai biológico depois de muitas pesquisas"

Alguém pode dizer-me se isto é assim e se há em _espanhol_ uma perifrase ou uma forma verbal equivalente pela que poida *vir a ser* traduzida? Muito obrigada

Soa exquisito "vine a saber", "llegué a saber"...? Bjs


----------



## Outsider

Acho que entendeu bem o significado da locução "vir a + infinitivo". Parece-me também que ela se costuma usar só com certos verbos, mas não lhe seria capaz de explicar quais.
Um sinónimo em português para "Vim a saber..." é "Acabei por saber..."


----------



## Tomby

Prezada Galiza, não pode negar que você é galega de gema.  A primeira já foi respondida pelo nosso colega Outsider. 
Quanto à segunda, em castelhano não se usa "_vine_" (vim) nesse contexto, usa-se "_he venido_". O uso do pretérito indefinido nesse contexto, de seguida delata as origens de um/a galego/a.
Na minha opinião, "_llegué a saber_" é como "_conseguí saber_". Eu traduziria a sua frase para espanhol como "_Supe de la existencia de mi padre biológico tras muchas indagaciones_" entre muitas variações. Esperemos outras opiniões.
Cumprimentos!

-----
*LUMENS, NUNCA MÁIS!   *
(Se escreve dessa maneira em galego???)


----------



## jazyk

_Me enteré de la existencia..._


----------



## galiza

Obrigadinha a todos, foram de gram ajuda. Nunca soube empregar o pretérito perfeito composto em espanhol... :-( mas nao me importo em "delatar-me" como galega  Em galego oficial escreve-se "LUMES, NUNCA MÁIS" Muito obrigada e a ver se é verdade e nao temos mais lumes, agora em Compostela leva dois dias a chover...se nós nao podemos, é bom que a chuva ajude a apagar o lume...Beijocas e beijacos


----------



## CarlosGilberto

galiza said:
			
		

> Bom dia
> 
> Espero nao estar em erro, mas acho que a perifrase VIR A + INFINITIVO em português indica a conclussao de um processo, por exemplo:
> 
> "Vim a saber" (cheguei a atingir um conhecimento depois de um processo de estudo)
> 
> Contexto: " Vim a saber da existencia do meu pai biológico depois de muitas pesquisas"
> 
> Alguém pode dizer-me se isto é assim e se há em _espanhol_ uma perifrase ou uma forma verbal equivalente pela que poida *vir a ser* traduzida? Muito obrigada
> 
> Soa exquisito "vine a saber", "llegué a saber"...? Bjs


 

*"vine a saber" se usa no caribe, especialmente no Puerto Rico*


----------



## Outsider

Uma correcção, Carlos:



			
				CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> *"vine a saber" se usa no Caribe, especialmente em Porto Rico*


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Outsider said:
			
		

> Uma correcção, Carlos:


 
obrigado.
Ingles e meu primer lingua, y espanhol segunda. O Portugues e mi tercera lingua e o falo e escrivo muito mao.


----------



## Outsider

Estamos todos aqui para aprender. 



			
				CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> obrigado.
> O Ingles é a minha primeira lingua, e o espanhol a segunda. O Portugues e a minha terceira lingua e o falo e escrevo muito mal.


----------



## Vanda

No problem Carlos. We'll help you. 



> Inglês é minha primeira língua e espanhol, a segunda. O português é minha terceira língua e o falo e escrevo muito mal.


 
Eu sei que você tem problemas com os sinais de acentuação. De qualquer modo, temos alguns _sites_ para acentuação nos recursos para quando você quiser.


Oops, como sempre, o Outsider foi mais rápido do que eu!


----------



## Tomby

Caro Outsider! 
Na resposta #7 você disse: ["vine* a saber" se usa no Caribe, especialmente em Porto Rico]. 
A minha pergunta é se poderia substituir "no Caribe" por *nas Caraíbas*?: ["vine* a saber" se usa nas Caraíbas, especialmente em Porto Rico]. 
* _vim_ em português, não é? 
Cumprimentos para si!


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Caro Outsider!
> Na resposta #7 você disse: ["vine* a saber" se usa no Caribe, especialmente em Porto Rico].
> A minha pergunta é se poderia substituir "no Caribe" por *nas Caraíbas*?: ["vine* a saber" se usa nas Caraíbas, especialmente em Porto Rico].
> * _vim_ em português, não é?
> Cumprimentos para si!


 
Creio que vim e "vine" no espanhol. 
por o menos e uma maneira de dizer-o


----------



## jazyk

Quando vi esta última mensagem, por um momento pensei que estava escrita em galego.


----------



## Tomby

Apenas queria saber se também está certo dizer em português "no Caribe" porque eu pensava que só se podia dizer "nas Caraíbas" ou "nas Antilhas".


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil ninguém diz nas Caraíbas (eu pelo menos nunca ouvi), só se diz no Caribe.


----------



## Vanda

Uma vez discutimos isso por aqui. O Outsider talvez se lembre; ele é fogo para se lembrar dos tópicos.  Mas Caraíbas está certo sim Tombatossals, só que nós por aqui usamos mais Caribe.
Pelo pouco que me lembro da discussão, parece que os portugueses preferem Caraíbas.


P.S.: Achei! Desta vez foi fácil. E estávamos quase todos envolvidos nela. Veja.


----------



## Outsider

CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> Creio que vim e "vine" no espanhol.


Certo. 

Lembre-se de fazer as contracções:



			
				CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> Pelo menos e uma maneira de dizê-lo


----------



## Tomby

Tem razão Vanda.  Não me lembrava dessa discussão e não recordava que no Brasil se usa "Caribe". _Mea culpa_. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Lusitania

galiza said:


> Obrigadinha a todos, foram de gram ajuda. Nunca soube empregar o pretérito perfeito composto em espanhol... :-( mas nao me importo em "delatar-me" como galega  Em galego oficial escreve-se "LUMES, NUNCA MÁIS" Muito obrigada e a ver se é verdade e nao temos mais lumes, agora em Compostela leva dois dias a chover...se nós nao podemos, é bom que a chuva ajude a apagar o lume...Beijocas e beijacos


 
Olá Galiza,

No site dos fillos de Galicia refere-se que apenas em Português e Galego se pode conjugar o infinitivo como fazemos. Mas ainda vou atrasadita na conjugação dos verbos em Espanhol.
Espero que as coisas estejam mais calmas aí em cima, que tem sido doloroso de ver na tvg.

Um beijinho

Claudia


----------

